# About.com- Two IBS Books for Your Holiday List



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Yesterday, I pointed you in the direction of my classic IBS Gift Guide. Today, I present you with new book reviews of excellent IBS self-help books to fill out your list.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

